# [WR] Wong Kin Lok (黃健樂) 2:14.55 7x7 Single



## turtwig (May 20, 2017)

Wow! Congrats. He also got a 2:35.75 NR mean.

https://cubingchina.com/live/Wuhan-NxN-Open-2017#!/event/777/c/all


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 20, 2017)

Woah! An out of nowhere WR! (At least for most of us)
Well done!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 20, 2017)

RIP faz
but gj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2017)

Woah, crazy! Congrats


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 20, 2017)

30 seconds faster than his second fastest single (in a comp). That´s insane!


----------



## Luke8 (May 20, 2017)

Bye Bye Faz, but I still think your great!


----------



## Tycubing (May 20, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Bye Bye Faz, but I still think your great!


Feliks can still get the record at any time


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Feliks can still get the record at any time


Yeah, even at midnight in the middle of the week when there's no comps, that's how good Feliks is


----------



## CornerCutter (May 20, 2017)

Wow, that was a lucky one. Feliks broke it by just a second last time.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 20, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Feliks can still get the record at any time



As long as it is below 2:14.55, yes.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 21, 2017)

It's cool when a WR is broken by someone you haven't heard much about.


----------



## Luke8 (May 21, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> It's cool when a WR is broken by someone you haven't heard much about.


I agree.


----------



## ozie (May 22, 2017)

One day later: Feliks sets new 7x7 UWRs


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maeSC6djZmg


----------



## jam66150 (May 24, 2017)

beast


----------



## Parvizal (May 26, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## obelisk477 (May 26, 2017)

That L4E was cray


----------

